# Is music, for you, primarily emotional, intellectual, physical, social, or spiritual?



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Lenny said:


> I suppose it is partially intellectual, partially spiritual. Not so much emotional. But live concerts can be quite dramatic.
> 
> I think CM concerts are largely a form of secular spiritualism. Sometimes I even wake up when I hear audience clapping in radio and wonder what is this all this about? People chanting for some dead guy? Sometimes I think it is the greatest thing ever, sometimes I think it is ridiculous. Sometimes I even wonder what am I pretending. But I seem to be not able to live without music. Simply put, I have no idea what's going on with this.


----------



## Boot Hamilton (Jul 24, 2017)

Well... whenever emotion and intellect pair-up, for me it becomes a spiritual event.


----------

